# ADM feed or make my own?



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Back with another question. :help:
I picked up my 2 girls last week and the breeder sent me home with some food(it was a specialty mix not sold near me). I've decided to keep them on grain atleast until the "greenness" comes back in the spring. :sun: They have free choice hay, leaves, and alfalfa. As well as their BOSS, sea salt, loose minerals and kelp. I break off the pine branches for them too. I feed the horses ADM and wouldn't mind using their goat feed. But I can't figure out which formula would be best for them? They are mini silky fainters, 4 months & 25-30 pounds and 9 months & 55 pounds approx. My feed store can order any of their feeds.
I've also looked into making my own mixture. Is there a good place to find a recipe, feeding amount and ratio information? I like the idea of this and knowing what they are eating. I'd like to use non GMO grains, for the chickens too, if I can find them.

One more question. How much BOSS should they be getting? 

:thankU:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't give too much BOSS at all. Maybe 2 tablespoons a piece. Too much fat can slow their rumen and cause the bacteria to overgrow causing issues. 

My goats eat a mixture of 1/2 whole oats and 1/2 rolled barley, free choice alfalfa pellets, and limited orchard grass hay. Plus kelp, minerals, and prehistoric sea salt as they want it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

If it helps any, I've fed ADM's medicated meat grower pellets and had very good results with it. The one and only reason I changed to Essential Goat Grower Pellets is due to cost. In my area the ADM is a little over $17/50 lb bag and the Essential is a little over $13/50 lb bag.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Whats it medicated with/For? Have a couple boer mix girls:laugh:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

ADM is medicated with Bovatec, Essential contains Rumensin. Both are coccidiostats that help prevent coccidiosis. Under normal circumstances, the only animals I feed medicated feed to are my weaning kids.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok that's nice and thanks for letting me know. Now I am a bit confused tho...( that's not hard to do with me) I thought Cocci was animal specific, meaning that Chicken Cocci wasn't the same as Goat and goat wasn't the same as Cows and being this way they couldn't cross contaminate... So they would need different meds for the different strains of Cocci then would make those medicated feeds usless for animals other then what they was intended for????? :shrug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes cocci is species specific. That is why you would buy a goat feed for the goats, etc.


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok Now I know why I was confused, I reread over the messages, I didn't see that the feed was for goats for some reason I was thinking it was for Cows that you was giving the goats...:eyeroll::coffee2: I need another cup of coffee cause I Obviously not awake yet...lol:hammer::laugh::crazy::help:


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

ADM Meat Goat Power. I use the dairy power, my girls love it and milk a lot.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> ADM is medicated with Bovatec, Essential contains Rumensin. Both are coccidiostats that help prevent coccidiosis. Under normal circumstances, the only animals I feed medicated feed to are my weaning kids.


Is this what you feed?: http://www.admani.com/Goat/Goat%20Meat%20Goat%20Products.htm

That is medicated with Deccox (Decoquinate). Bovatec's drug name is Lasalocid. :wink: :smile: But all are coccidiostats (And Bovatec/Lasalocid and Rumensin/Monensin are also ionophores). :wink: :smile:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry about that - my bad, and apologies to all.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I picked up a bag of meatgoat power. They seem to really like it and are doing good so far. Its. Its only 13 a bag, so not too bad, considering the horses is at 27-28 a bag now. 

Thanks for the info on the boss too. I heard something about using safflower oil instead? Atleast I think it was safflower? Ill have to look into it.

Thanks everyone


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

ADM and Essential are the only 2 goat grower pellets I've used that I haven't had a problem with them getting used to eating it. They dive right in. 

Thought I would throw this out there just for kicks and giggles, ADM also has a new feed called Monkey Munch. I don't remember all the details about it, but it is banana flavored and smells like banana's, too, according to what I've been told. Next time I have a bottle baby, I'm going to try it to see if it gets them on feed faster. Back when I raised bottle calves I used AS90 which smelled and tasted like licorice. It never failed to get my bottle calves eating solid feed.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Pixel said:


> I picked up a bag of meatgoat power. They seem to really like it and are doing good so far. Its. Its only 13 a bag, so not too bad, considering the horses is at 27-28 a bag now.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the boss too. I heard something about using safflower oil instead? Atleast I think it was safflower? Ill have to look into it.
> 
> Thanks everyone


Yes, safflower oil or safflower seeds.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm back again with more questions! 
I've been feeding the ADM/moormans meat goat feed to my 2 girls and they are doing good on it. But I've been reading more and want to switch to homemade mixture. There so many recipes it gets a bit confusing. 
They have their loose salt, minerals and kelp out. Grass hay and alfalfa, with Timothy pellets. The grass is starting to grow and turn green.
But...this weekend I'm picking up several more fainters. The does are bred and due in April. And she made me an offer on a buck I couldn't refuse. I like goat hikers mixture. Its simple enough I can make it, and I know oats are readily available here. With the buck I'm concerned about stones. I'm looking to add ACV to the grain or water to prevent them. Is there anything I should do or change? And since the does are pregnant should I add anything else to there diet? I've heard of beet pulp and brewers yeast being added. But I'm not sure what's the best. Any advice or experience is welcome.I ordered some red raspberry leaves for when they kid and I'll add ACV to their water too. I also picked up some molasses and coffee is always available here. I have the kidding kit ready and I'm so excited. Just hoping it all works out ok.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Pixel said:


> I'm back again with more questions!
> I've been feeding the ADM/moormans meat goat feed to my 2 girls and they are doing good on it. But I've been reading more and want to switch to homemade mixture. There so many recipes it gets a bit confusing.
> They have their loose salt, minerals and kelp out. Grass hay and alfalfa, with Timothy pellets. The grass is starting to grow and turn green.
> But...this weekend I'm picking up several more fainters. The does are bred and due in April. And she made me an offer on a buck I couldn't refuse. I like goat hikers mixture. Its simple enough I can make it, and I know oats are readily available here. With the buck I'm concerned about stones. I'm looking to add ACV to the grain or water to prevent them. Is there anything I should do or change? And since the does are pregnant should I add anything else to there diet? I've heard of beet pulp and brewers yeast being added. But I'm not sure what's the best. Any advice or experience is welcome.I ordered some red raspberry leaves for when they kid and I'll add ACV to their water too. I also picked up some molasses and coffee is always available here. I have the kidding kit ready and I'm so excited. Just hoping it all works out ok.


No molasses for that buck......... And this is up to you..... But I personally, would buy a proven buck.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Molasses is for the does when they kid. 
Definitely not for the buck. 
He isn't proven, and I was concerned about that. But he's young and if he doesn't work out he will be a nice pet. He's comes from lines I really like and both parents are very well shown.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Pixel said:


> Molasses is for the does when they kid.
> Definitely not for the buck.
> He isn't proven, and I was concerned about that. But he's young and if he doesn't work out he will be a nice pet. He's comes from lines I really like and both parents are very well shown.


Oh ok then. The molasses is very good for does after they kid. If you like his lines then by all means get him!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I also wanted to ask if I have the safflower oil amount right. They are small goats, so I was going with 1/8 tsp per goat. Does that sound right?

I talked to the feed store owner and she will order me some barley. They already carry oats and I'm hoping to start mixing my own.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I feed two tablesppons a day..... It works for me....... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

1/8 tsp is a good amount. More is not always better.


----------

